# Sibling name to go with our little girl "Indigo"?



## Jamaris Mummy

Hello all! we are expecting a baby in October, not finding out the sex, so need pink and blue names. So far I like
girl: Matilda
Boy: Ryder

We have a 17 month old little girl named Indigo:) if anyone could suggest names to match thatd be lovely! thankyou!


----------



## SisterRose

I'm sorry if it sounds a bit silly but I really think it'd be cute to have another colour name or colour related name for this baby. I know someone who had a daughter and named her Coral and then named their son Jet.

Girly:
Coral 
Amber
Hazel
Rose
Jade
Ruby
Violet

Boys:
Jett
Grey
Tanner
Hunter
Jasper
Malachite

anyway, going off that ubject as you didnt ask for colour names :haha:

I think Matilda and Ryder are very cute names :D


----------



## JJKCB

violet was the first thing to come to mind lol

I think sticking with a color might be cute though, some aren't as obvious 

like:

Rose
Scarlet
Hazel
Amber
Jett
Auburn
Gray
Rusty
Cherry 
Ebony
Ruby
Coral
Ivory
Jade
Magenta
Olive
Silver
Garnet
Teal
Blue


----------



## mom2b2013

Wow what a cool idea, sticking with color names sounds like the way to go. Matilda & Ryder are cute names too so you can't go wrong either way :)


----------



## fairy_gem

Hey :flower:. 

I feel that a more modern sounding name would suit Indigo best. Although I really like the name Matilda I don't think it sounds good with Indigo, they are two very different styles of names. Ryder however sounds better suited.

Some ideas:

Willow
Scarlett
Aurora
Eden
Savannah
Saffron
Skye
Peyton

Xavier
Sonny
Arden
Logan
Orien
Jude
Dexter


:flower:


----------



## Full of Hope

JJKCB said:


> violet was the first thing to come to mind lol
> 
> I think sticking with a color might be cute though, some aren't as obvious
> 
> like:
> 
> Rose
> Scarlet
> Hazel
> Amber
> Jett
> Auburn
> Gray
> Rusty
> Cherry
> Ebony
> Ruby
> Coral
> Ivory
> Jade
> Magenta
> Olive
> Silver
> Garnet
> Teal
> Blue

Violet was the first thing that sprung into my mind too lol but i love your idea of the name Amber to go with if a girl :)


----------



## stephx

Ivy x


----------



## TTCabundle

Violet was also the first name that came to my mind lol
I think the colour names is such a cute idea! Matilda and ryder are lovely names too. I also thoughy these would go.well :

Girls -
Amber
Eve
Aria
Ava
Emily

Boys-
Isaac
Xavier
Elijah 
Riley


----------



## wannabemomy37

Indigo & Scarlette sound SO cute together, IMO

I don't really think some of the color names flow well, however if it is more subtle could work. 

Girls:
Scarlette
Charlotte
Maisie
Olive
Aurora
Matilda does go, I think!
Harper

Boys:
Ryder goes really well!
Isaiah
Elliott (Indi & Eli!)
Julius
Malakai
Nicholas


----------



## Jamaris Mummy

wannabemomy37 said:


> Indigo & Scarlette sound SO cute together, IMO
> 
> I don't really think some of the color names flow well, however if it is more subtle could work.
> 
> Girls:
> Scarlette
> Charlotte
> Maisie
> Olive
> Aurora
> Matilda does go, I think!
> Harper
> 
> Boys:
> Ryder goes really well!
> Isaiah
> Elliott (Indi & Eli!)
> Julius
> Malakai
> Nicholas


Thankyou everyone!! I really appreciate the time u took to share your ideas! Some of which has caught my attention. My oh suggested Scarlett too, and a few others mentioned here. 
We did name indigo a colour name on purpose too:) as she is our rainbow baby.
You def have me thinking now lol thankyou so much.


----------



## july2013

Scarlett
Arabella
Ivy
Isla
Zuri
Seraphina
Adriana

Maddox
Rafferty
Cash
Madden
Tobin
Zayn
Jansen


----------



## wannabemomy37

Congrats on your Rainbow Baby!!

Since girl's names with color are pretty easy to find/think of (Jade, Ruby, Lilac, etc.) I thought I would add some boy's names to your list

Rowan (Roan) - A horse's coat color
Russell (Russet) - Reddish brown
Slater (Slate) - Dark bluish gray
Sterling - Sterling Silver - *This can also be used for a girl*
Hunter - Green
Jettson/Jett - Black
Cyan - Shade of Blue


----------



## july2013

I love Slater! That's really unusual!


----------



## Snufflepop

Scarlett or Violet for girls go brilliantly! Boys are harder.... I like Slater though!


----------



## Jamaris Mummy

Snufflepop said:


> Scarlett or Violet for girls go brilliantly! Boys are harder.... I like Slater though!

Argh still undecided! More suggestions welcome.. I feel I'm starting to drift from the colour idea tho.. Not loving too many of them, altho I do like ruby for a girl.. 
Keep them coming please all advice welcome lol xx


----------



## Buttons 1984

Hi! 
I have an Indigo too. She is 6 months old and I am already brainstorming names for a possible baby #2 in the future. 
I've scratched all my colour names (which is sad because I love so many of them). If I were to go another colour name I'd choose Ivy for a girl. 
I love Matilda. I think it goes well with indigo. 
I also like Jemima, Aria, Stella, Juliet.

Boys are harder. 
I really love Jude. But not sure on indigo and Jude.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Buttons 1984 said:


> Hi!
> I have an Indigo too. She is 6 months old and I am already brainstorming names for a possible baby #2 in the future.
> I've scratched all my colour names (which is sad because I love so many of them). If I were to go another colour name I'd choose Ivy for a girl.
> I love Matilda. I think it goes well with indigo.
> I also like Jemima, Aria, Stella, Juliet.
> 
> Boys are harder.
> I really love Jude. But not sure on indigo and Jude.


The original post is from over a year ago - so little Indigo's sibling has long since been named i'm sure! :winkwink:

But as far as your post --

I think Indigo & Aria goes well together and Indigo & Juliet too. Ivy isn't really a "color" are you thinking of "Ivory"?

How about Sienna?

I like Indigo & Jude together! :thumbup:


----------

